# what is this fish



## kamikaze7243 (May 11, 2012)

I thought it was Aulonocara baenschi but after looking on here for some time i saw a Aulonocara sp Stuartgranti Maleri Island so now i don't know and i wanted to some day breed this fish.

Any help from you guys would be great. The fish store is no help at all they didn't know what it was when i got it.


----------



## kamikaze7243 (May 11, 2012)

If i have to i can try to get a closer pic but he is very fast and hates the camera.


----------



## Davym1991 (Jan 2, 2011)

There is different morphs of both so unless you were told what it was when you bought it, then it is pretty much impossible to know for sure.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

What caused you to question it? If you were told it was a baenschi, I would go with that. It looks plenty like a baenschi to me.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hard to know for sure....I just call them all sunshine peacocks.

PS...mine looked exactly like that until it started to mature.....it now looks like...


----------



## mfish1 (Dec 31, 2011)

yup, looks like a baenschi that hasn't fully colored up yet


----------



## kamikaze7243 (May 11, 2012)

Well i was not told what it was the LFS is lame here and they had no clue what it was i got it because i thought it was a sunshine peacock. But thanks you the replies i only ask because i want to breed it one day and give them to some friends since the LFS here suck.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Unfortunately after a few generations of breeding, the differences between tank raised Maleri and baenschi becomes pretty cloudy. If you didn't know what you bought, you will not get a positive ID. It will likely be a pretty fish, but if you are going to breed, get fish from a reputable source, where the lineage, type and purity is known.


----------

